# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  RusRoute - Отличный бесплатный аналог Kerio

## Andrey2011

Сайт проекта: http://www.rusroute.ru

Основные возможности программы: *NAT, redirect, динамические шейперы, VPN, DHCP, прозрачное HTTP кеширование, port mapping*.

Краткое описание с сайта разработчика:

*RusRoute* - _маршрутизатор, фаервол для организации выхода в Интернет локальной сети компании, подсчёта, регулирования и ограничения трафика пользователей, защиты от сетевых, (D)DOS атак, с функциями NAT, redirect, динамические шейперы, VPN сервер, прозрачная прокси с сохранением номеров портов соединений, мост LAN в VPN, DHCP серверы, HTTP кэши, преобразователь HTTP в HTTP прокси, с функцией Captive Portal для автоматического приглашения ввода имени и пароля пользователя при первом выходе в Интернет, настройкой времени действия и разделителей потоков для правил, с дополнительными возможностями маршрутизации.
Скорость TCP соединений может быть значительно повышена путём использования легальной замены TCP стека любым из 12+ алгоритмов TCP стеков Linux путём запуска небольшой сетевой утилиты на машине с Linux (гостевой виртуальной, или отдельно стоящей реальной) операционной системе._

Бесплатная некоммерческая версия для домашних пользователей и некоммерческого применения, см. подробности.

----------


## AlexRein

Честно говоря, не нашел в описание к программе АНАЛОГичность Kerio. Функционал не очень, и к этому всему высокая стоимость. Не выгодно и считаю бессмысленным.

----------


## Andrey2011

Оспариваю.
Kerio (ранее программный продукт назывался WinRoute) - так же, как и RusRoute, маршрутизатор, фильтр URL и т.д.
Kerio стоит около 300$, RusRoute можно пользоваться бесплатной некоммерческой версией, цены, кстати, в рублях, и низкие.

----------


## AlexRein

Ах, вот вы о чем......
Правда если правильно помню в Kerio еще почтовый сервак был. Ну могу ошибаться, честно скажу не пользовался не знаю.
Рекомендую ознакомиться с http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...низации
Там только если мой пункт 3 убрать и во втором не покупать новый комп, а используя то что под ногами(старенький какой нибудь). И вот, смотрите. Не спорю может быть чутка подороже, но функционал увы, rusroute даже не далеко, вообще никак.
По цене, если уровняем шансы что нужен комп, либо выделенный(покупать) либо использовать существующий, то у Вас 250 пользователей это 8000 рублей. В моем случае 200 одновременных шифрованных сессий(VPN, oVPN, PPPoE, SSTP, не НАТ, по нему нет ограничений) 1600 рублей+доставка.
Если Ваш продукт так хорош, то что мой вариант вообще всех на колени ставит?

---------- Post added at 15:50 ---------- Previous post was at 15:23 ----------

Если уж так сильне меряться и брать во внимание то для чего создавался RusRoute(предположительно). То у меня например стоят связки:
1) RB\750 и Atom510 c 4 Гб памяти и 2-мя винтами по 500 Гб. Думаю не сложно каждому просчитать стоимость или сменить конфигурацию под свои задачи. Еще уточню комп в данной ситуации нужен только для сбора биллинговой информации и дополнительных сервисов. 
В итоге имею возможности организации серверов l2tp, ovpn, pppoe, pptp, sstp. Являться клиентом по всем этим протоколам. Организовывать тунельные соединения ipip и eoip. Предоставлять DHCP, DNS, firewall, hotspot, proxy, socks. Да просто массу разнородных соединений, ораничений, разрешений, перенаправлений и т.п. А так же функция сниффера, сканера и флудера(ping).

----------


## Andrey2011

Сразу скажу, я не возражаю, что решения на Linux'е быстрее, стабильнее, многофункциональней и дешевле.
Но не все Линукс могут установить и настроить.
Я, например, с Линуксом более или менее знаком, но одну из старых версий RouterOS не смог настроить для теста на виртуалке.
Так что ваше решение мощнее и лучше для специалиста или хорошо разбирающегося в мануале.
А RusRoute разрабатывался на предприятии, где отдельный комп для маршрутизации не выделяли, ПО для этих целей тоже не закупали, и поэтому RusRoute работал на одном из рабочих мест (программиста) попутно с остальными задачами под Windows.
Да и вообще честно говоря, и RusRoute не все могут настроить.

----------


## AlexRein

Из доп сервисов, да мало конечно, Вебка на 2 хоста, почта, FTP/SMB из 500+250 Гб, собственно биллинг, 2 сервака Ла2, ВоВ ставить не стал, пытаюсь запустить Eve.
В другой связки все почти так же , тока из доп сервисов тока FTP/SMB 2 Тб.
Не знаю кому как, но вплане устойчивости, сравнивать не о чем. Поставил и забыл.
По стоимости, считай у меня от 200 пользователей это от 1600. Это если все шифрованные, по NAT другой расчет.
В общем функционал и стоимость увы никак не встанут рядом.

---------- Post added at 16:09 ---------- Previous post was at 16:01 ----------

Я тоже когда то хотел написать EoIP, даже что-то получалось, приостановил на проблеме с сегментацией пакетов при передаче через Интернет. А потом узнал, что все что хочется изобрести уже давно придумано и в большенстве случаев реализовано. И стоит не дорого.
ЗЫ Замечу учиться этому при желании не долго, а поймешь азы дальше не проблема.
ЗЗЫ И это, мои подделки на базе UNIX. Linux не быстрее, не стабильнее, не многофункциональней и не дешевле.

----------


## Andrey2011

В Линуксе у меня сеть работала по FTP быстрее в Linux (на пределе 100 Mbits/s), чем в Windows на одних и тех же машинах и на вируалке.

----------

